# Fighter nicknames



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

Whos got a nickname? how did you get it? What pro fighter do you think has the best nickname?


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got a nickname (not from fighting though), it's Grizzly as in the brown bear. I got it from ripping into someone in uni (verbally not physically can I add before anyone says anything) plus I've got two huge bear paw prints tattoo'd on my back so seemed kinda fitting.

I think the best pro fighter nickname I've heard has to be The Dean of Mean Keith Jardine. Dunno why but it's just my favourite.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

I love "The Blue Eyed Samurai", think thats an amazing nickname. And "The Pitbull" for andre arlovski.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yoshihiro 'Sexyama' Akiyama.

Most creative nickname ever.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

haha yeah forgot about sexyama


----------



## Rogers180 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wanderlei 'The Axe Murderer' Silva.

No contest :thumb


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

BleedingMedia.com - MMA Fighter Nickname Generator

Put your name in and it generates you a fight nickname haha


----------



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

antonio "minotauro" noguiera

Scott "hands of stone" smith - very fitting due to the first Cung Le fight


----------



## stiffman (Jul 6, 2010)

Frank 'tank' Abbott or Eric 'Butterbean' Esch!! :thumb


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

By far the best nickname in MMA today and probably forever more is Dustin 'McLovin' Hazelett. You can put all those other nicknames away because that there is the winner, no doubt!

As for my nickname, its 'chief', although it wasnt provided for any kind of macho fighter reasons.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

McLovin' :thumb


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought that the MMA community was in agreement... The Korean Zombie!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

:whs


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Korean Zombie is good! I like dean of mean and blue eyed samurai.

My nick name in Boxing was 'The Right Hook'! Obs Reasons.

Now my MMA Coach named me 'Chunk' Due to being Big on top. lol


----------



## Martin (Jul 6, 2010)

Korean Zombie is pretty pimp. Christmas sounds cool. And you can't forget aabout Semtex and obviously the best nickname in MMA

THE AXE MURDERER !!!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

The Last Emporer?

I guess up until his recent fight, that nickname actually held some serious significance. It's a pretty powerful nickname imo.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

results of my generator...thanks Iceman!:-

simon ''Coffee Bean'' kerr

simon ''Phantom Punch'' kerr

simon ''Slugfest'' kerr

simon ''Stonewall'' kerr

Goldie kerr - WTF?!.

...always figured Si "Co" Kerr would be the winner, not even in the running - who'd have thunked it :laugh:.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Si-K said:


> results of my generator...thanks Iceman!:-
> 
> simon ''Coffee Bean'' kerr
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rossy said:


> I love "The Blue Eyed Samurai", think thats an amazing nickname.


Now that's just ghey.

Even sugar is a better (and tougher) name. Leave senses to something else.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

so what is the female consensus (sp) on "pretty Boy" (something I will deffo never be referred too, :laugh


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah Miacuzzi Madamme!:laugh:



Kunoichi said:


> Now that's just ghey.
> 
> Even sugar is a better (and tougher) name. Leave senses to something else.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ε;.

(for info) that's "eh?" in Greek.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

cheers 4 that lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

The Blue Eyed Samurai was the nickname given to Andy Hug by the Japanese owner of K1, its a very meaningful nickname and showed how much he was loved. If you don't know andy hug then youtube him, I think you'll be amazed


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice guy, I like the dude personally...


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm talking nicknames, not associations.

Rush is also a pretty dumb name in my book, and sugar. And axe murderer (how cheesier can it get? Sorry Wand, but it is)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll let you be the one to tell him that K :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah ill be right behind you! (running off when your backs turned!)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh:...just start digging my grave, as I can't run.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol ill hire a digger now then, best to be prepared...

On your head stone it will read,

______________________________________________

R I P

Si-K

Born ??? Died 2010

Bless this child who weighed a tonne,

Lost his life because he couldn't run.

__________________________________________________________


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> I'll let you be the one to tell him that K :thumb


I'm a walking vagina with a nice set of teeth and non-threatening looks, I can say whatever I want and get away with it.

Perks.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I'm a walking vagina with a nice set of teeth and non-threatening looks, I can say whatever I want and get away with it.
> 
> Perks.


...which makes the rest of us walking dicks!

Huh, sounded better in my head. :dull:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No you're right Imy you defiantly are a walking dick!

And K vaginas do get ****ed you know!

In fact they get ****ed more times than walking dicks as they DO the ****ing!

shazamm!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> No you're right Imy you defiantly are a walking dick!
> 
> And K vaginas do get ****ed you know!
> 
> ...


(Not sure I fully understood your post)

Not when they have nice teeth. My set has been known for causing crashes on a sunny day, like that underwear ad in piccadilly circus a few years ago.

The crying Goat. This would be an awesome nickname. I'd go see The Crying Goat's fights just because it'd look great on a poster.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

it made sense when i wrote it, not so much now! lol im sure it had a point to it. lol well if you are that certain you can get away with ne thin then why not i suppose, I do the cheeky smile to get away with things in my house hold, doesnt always work but hey, thats life init! lol Crying goat has got a ring to it! i like the bewildered bison personally!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Crying goat has got a ring to it!


Sounds something out of Karate Kid. And you don't get any badasser than Karate Kid. Mr Miyagi to fight Faber. Don't think he could ever make weight for the UFC, but he'd have a WEC deal slapped on his face before he could blink three times.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Agreed! The crying goat! Thats the Creatine and the Relentless talking! lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

What about the weepy worm?

The teary turd?

All this very zoologically(?) speaking, although I quite fancy the innuendo - a fighter would have to be big in the nutsack for taking any of these nicknames in. eheh


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> No you're right Imy you defiantly are a walking dick!
> 
> And K vaginas do get ****ed you know!
> 
> ...


Ha! Reminded me of this famous quote:

"Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get ****ed by dicks. But dicks also f**k assholes: assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can f**k an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: they f**k too much or f**k when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us f**k this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!"


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

agentman said:


> ha! Reminded me of this famous quote:
> 
> "pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get ****ed by dicks. But dicks also f**k assholes: Assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can f**k an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: They f**k too much or f**k when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... Because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but i do know this: If you don't let us f**k this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!"



View attachment 309


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

i got the dyyno (the flinstones pet dinosaur) cuz ive quite big built but quite short t rex arms lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

ROTWELLIER said:


> i got the dyyno (the flinstones pet dinosaur) cuz ive quite big built but quite short t rex arms lol


I'm sorry.

;-P


----------



## Mark C (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a nickname of Picasso ... It's started to stick...

Mark

Gorilla Gym


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Mark C said:


> I got a nickname of Picasso ... It's started to stick...
> 
> Mark
> 
> Gorilla Gym


Is that due to the fact that youre no oil painting?:laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty much yeh! lol


----------



## Mark C (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah u got me... Lol


----------

